# germinate?



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

I was wondering which is the best way to germinate indoor seeds. 4 ex. led on warm cold water,under light,shade,led off anyway you guys get the picture trying to covering everthing also for outdoor is it the same or diff, i heard it good to germinate outdoor seeds in a dark damp closet so it will be as close mimic to outdoor envoriment!
thanks ya'll.
roll a blunt and BLAZE IT!!!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 26, 2007)

i put them i a wet paper towel in a tuperware bowl and it works great for me. And in the dark closet will be fine good luck peace


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

it sounds like you ask alot of questions that you should know being you have 250post.. do you not read when you come here? every answer to every question you ask can be found by the search button! um you guys how do you smoke weed?????


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

lol @ Dankerz.

I germinate mine in soil. Stick your finger up to the first knuckle in the center of your pot. Drop the seed in. Brush just enough dirt in the hole to cover up the seed. (Maybe a 1/4 inch) Keep the dirt moist and under 24/0 light and wait three days and you will have a seedling.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 27, 2007)

I do the papertowel too.  I put the papertowel on a plate and fill the plate with warm water.  I dump the water out and put new water in like twice a day and in about three days they germ.  Works good for me.


----------



## Draston (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah I do the papertowel as well. I take a plate and put a sheet of paper towel on it and then mist it with water. I then lay my seeds down and put another paper towel on top of them and mist it. I then take an eyedropper and drop 1 drop of water on each seed with the top paper towel on. I put it in an empty drawer in my dresser and wait 3 days. If the paper towels dry out on day 2 or 3 I just mist it a little more (maybe 1 or 2 squeezes of water).


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> it sounds like you ask alot of questions that you should know being you have 250post.. do you not read when you come here? every answer to every question you ask can be found by the search button! um you guys how do you smoke weed?????


 
What wrong wit asking Q stright to the people who know and grew before you think thats alot of Q i still dont know everthing there is and i mostly read everthing but it better for me to ask a stright anwser ANYWAY, iam goin to be starting my journal in the next 3 days!!!  peace everyone!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck man. I'll be watching.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 27, 2007)

If u dont know ask. there is no problem with u asking so many Questions. A lot of ppl on this site look forward to that . cant wait to see your journal i will be looking for it . peace


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 27, 2007)

I use jiffy pellets. Get jiffy pellet, put seed in, wait. I have had 100 % germination rate so far. I always buy good quality dutch seeds though.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 27, 2007)

Definitly dont stop asking questions because one guy doesnt want to answer them.  Your right the best way to get knowledge and different opinions is to ask a question.  Now lets see you grow some nice plants!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

well i do the "paper towel method" but i use a rag. just stick it in your closet and they'll be germinated in a few days., 2-3. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> What wrong wit asking Q stright to the people who know and grew before you think thats alot of Q i still dont know everthing there is and i mostly read everthing but it better for me to ask a stright anwser ANYWAY, iam goin to be starting my journal in the next 3 days!!!  peace everyone!


 
MAYBE I CAME ACROSS WRONG.SOOORRRY!
BUT ALOT IF NOT ALL FORUMS I BEEN ON ALWAYS STRESS READ READ READ AND YOU WILL LEARN,THATS HOW I LEARNED. NOTHING WRONG WITH ASKING QUESTIONS BUT IF YOU CAN SEARCH AND READ/LEARN OR ANSWER YOUR OWN QUESTIONS THAN WHY NOT?!

IM DONE HERE! 
ASK AWAY


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

hehe, don't blow up man, you don't wanna cause yourself to get in trouble or anything, just stay calm, it's a question, not a big deal. If you don't think he should ask it cause he can search it then just don't reply to the psot and move on! =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

whos blowing up? i think i was very direct and honest..and i said maybe i came across wrong and i was sorry for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

I know you did, just the caps and i mean from before too. When you said about asking lol. Who minds, let anyone ask whatever they want =p

Maybe it just seemed you were still angered by it and being a bit sarcastic with the caps lock because it's over the net. You can't read a voice tone in text too well haha!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Definitly dont stop asking questions because one guy doesnt want to answer them. Your right the best way to get knowledge and different opinions is to ask a question. Now lets see you grow some nice plants!!


 
well said man and about him i dont know wats up his *** man go find ure self a lady friend shell help you out, or if you cant do that got smoke da biggist piff you CAN roll up.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 30, 2007)

There only 1 dumb question,
its the one that isn't asked..

at any given time, there are like 20 lurkers to every member.

to veterans and experts, it may be annoying, but novices like me
its invaluable to get current opinions and direction.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 30, 2007)

Hydro..   Finaly got my seeds from Dr Chronic.

Im using the paper towel and dvd casing technique.

I soaked a papertowel.  Rung it it out to have it just moist.
Folded the paper towel with seeds in the middle.
Then in seperate DVD cases(labeled of course) and stuck
on top of the HDDVR(sat receiver) for warmth.

Hopefully things work right.. 

Goodluck


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a 100% germ. rate by:

Folding 2 wet paper towels into a baggie and placing the seeds in.  I then make sure I get as much air as possible out of it before I seal it back up.  Off it goes into a dark area for a day.  Viola!


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 30, 2007)

mom why do you take the air out? i always blow air in and seal. i have used the plant seed in soil method,the 2 plates papertowel method. all seem to work for me.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 30, 2007)

quick question..

is it good or bad to open the casing the seeds are in to check on them?

is my Satellite box to hot?? The paper towl seem to be drying out
while the box sweats inside from condensation.


----------



## Buju (Jun 30, 2007)

Do you have it in a plastic baggie?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 30, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> Do you have it in a plastic baggie?


 
I have them enclosed in black DVD cases.


----------



## Buju (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry, I should have read the first page   I thought you meant it sweating on the satellite box lol

Time to go back to sleep.

A plastic bag would lock in the moisture though.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 30, 2007)

ya dvd case will get them the warm air but is not airtight to lock in moisture. put your seeds in a damp papertowel in a ziplock sandwhich bag than a put ontop of a warm cable box or top of the fridge or on a heating pad check in 24hours if any of them sprouted  i like to change the ziplock & papertowel every 24hours as well so they wont mold etc.


----------

